# Gtwr Question



## jdwAg20 (Jul 31, 2006)

I posted this on the Trailering forum, but thought I'd post it here too.

I drive a 2006 Silverado 1500HD 4x4 Crew Cab with a 3.73 axle and the HD trailering package. My question is this: if I'm looking at trailer weight, should I be more focused on the dry weight or the gross weight? For example, if the dry weight is 7500 lbs, and cargo capacity is another 2100lbs (for a total of 9600), should I not consider that camper? If you figure my wife and two small kids (approx 200lbs total) full fresh tank (416.5lbs - which I never travel with full), and additional cargo (chairs, tools, tv, groceries, etc) we're probably talking about another 150-250lbs, for a total of 8,366.50 lbs. If I'm cognizant of the weight I'm adding to the listed dry weight of the trailer, am I ok going with something listed as heavier than the rated GTWR of my truck, even though I'm not actually exceeding the weight limit? I'm a private pilot, and passenger and cargo weight (both total lbs and distribution) is something you have to watch closely (along with runway length, of course). I don't see this being any different.

Thanks in advance for your info/advice.

Donnie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

There are a few weights to be concerned with.

GVWR....Gross Vehicle Weight Rating...what the truck is rated to weigh loaded..just the two axles of the truck on the scales

GAWR....Gross Axle Weight Rating....be it front or rear..what the axle unit (axle, brakes, wheels, tires, springs, and frame) is rated to weight....just one of the axles of the truck on the scales

GCWR...Gross Combined Weight Rating....Total weight of the truck, cargo, passengers, fuel, trailer, beer....all axles on the scales...both truck and trailer axles.

There is a trailer weight rating that will tell you the capacity of the truck. A 1500HD Crew Cab 4x4 with a 6.0 liter V-8 and 3.73 gears would have a towing capacity of 7900 pounds. You should be looking at a trailer under that weight.

Gary


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> There are a few weights to be concerned with.
> 
> GVWR....Gross Vehicle Weight Rating...what the truck is rated to weigh loaded..just the two axles of the truck on the scales
> 
> ...


 Ditto, Been there with a truck much like it.


----------



## jdwAg20 (Jul 31, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> There are a few weights to be concerned with.
> 
> GVWR....Gross Vehicle Weight Rating...what the truck is rated to weigh loaded..just the two axles of the truck on the scales
> 
> ...


Is that 7900lbs dry? Camping weight? Do I look at the trailer Gross Weight and make my decision from there, even though I'll never get close to exceeding it?

Very, very confusing.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

jdwAg20 said:


> There are a few weights to be concerned with.
> 
> GVWR....Gross Vehicle Weight Rating...what the truck is rated to weigh loaded..just the two axles of the truck on the scales
> 
> ...


Is that 7900lbs dry? Camping weight? Do I look at the trailer Gross Weight and make my decision from there, even though I'll never get close to exceeding it?

Very, very confusing.
[/quote]

NJ Mike C gave you a pretty good answer in you other post. I'll break it down for you here.....

It is quite simple. I have a 2500HD with a GVW of 9200 lbs., GCWR of 16,000 lbs. Now get your owners manual and find the numbers under the towing section and plug them in.

There are two variables here.....

GVW=Gross Vehicle weight. How much YOUR truck can weigh 
GCWR=How much you can weigh with truck and trailer. Hence the name Gross Combiined Weight Rating.

Now to complete your formula.....You need to know what you truck actually weighs......i.e. My Truck weighs 6700 lbs. Loaded ready to go with the hitch installed.

That leaves me 2500 lbs of wiggle room for loads before I exceed my GVW. However, I will probably add only the tongue weight of about 1,000 lbs. so I have plenty of wiggle room.

Now knowing that.......My GCWR (Gross Combined) is 16K so I subtract 16,000 - 6700= 9300 lbs.

9300lbs is ABSOLUTELY the largest trailer that I can tow.........

That is as simple as it gets........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

Remember what Gary just said is absolutely true....I just ended up at the same point a different way. Actually, GM says I can tow 10,200 lbs......Not exactly true when you really try to do it....


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Donnie the 7900lbs is the weight of the trailer with all your gear or what ever on board, ready to go camping. The 7900 lbs towing capacity is the dry weight + cargo capacity. That is the most you could tow with that TV. I don't know if that is the answer you were looking for. The GVWR is a good weight to go by when shopping for a TT or TV.

Leon


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll give you a layman's answer........had the identical truck pulling a 28BHS. The max weight on the 28BHS is 7000lbs...that's with water, camping gear, food, everything.

As you can see by my signiture, the Chevy is gone and the Dodge Cummins is in.

I was not happy with the towing of that weight. Maybe you would be OK with it, but I was not.

My recommendation is go smaller, or go to the real 3/4 ton.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like others have said, go with the Gross wgt rating of the trailer when shopping, but also remember that what ever people and gear you put into the TV, takes away from the tongue wgt you'll be able to put on the truck.

For instance, my Excursion has a GVWR of 9600#, but it weighs 8000#. If you add 300# of fuel, and 750# tongue wgt, my Cargo Capacity in the Ex has dropped from 1600# to 550#. Now add me, the wife, the kids, 180# of labrador (2 of them), and I'm over weight real quick.

Tim


----------

